# Most common clickbait stories



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There are a few types of news stories I see every day, evidently designed to attract attention but with no news value I can see. Two of them:

- “Tiny houses” – Why does anybody want a tiny house? Not sure.

- “Barn finds” – Evidently the US is dotted with tens of thousands of barns, many housing desirable vintage cars in great shape. How can this be? Go figure.

Are there other kinds of stories that make you wonder just why they’re there at all?


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

KenOC said:


> @Ken


Good thread I see two kinds of clickbait first is only for money eg they make lies for iPhone or Fortnite anything with high Google hits only for clicks ad money.

Second is more dangerous is the "Fake News" used in making different people of left/right hate each other. It is bad here with muslim immigrant violents but it is worse to lie about it either way. I know one refugee boy (I help some refugee to learn German), he is nice boy only young in age and was shocked to see lies about him on Facebook. I told the police they help take it off FaceBook.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Stories titled "Most common clickbait stories". :devil:


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Stories titled "Most common clickbait stories". :devil:











OwO limit OwO


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Zofia said:


> Second is more dangerous is the "Fake News" used in making different people of left/right hate each other.


True. They're playing us like a cheap guitar.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

KenOC said:


> "Tiny houses" - Why does anybody want a tiny house? Not sure.


Tiny houses is an increasingly popular residential field for those who want a relatively mobile and minimalist domestic experience. They also cost less than the usual home.

I would never live in one of them - way too small and cramped.


----------

